# Has anyone used Build4Less.ie



## house (27 Jan 2010)

Hi all,

Just wondering has anyone used Build4Less.ie, they claim their materials are 30% cheaper, im wonder if these are certified materials and what is there delivery service like. I have no connection what so ever with this Build4Less.


----------



## Teatime (30 Jan 2010)

I never used the site but I did hear good things about it among people building at work. Handy for getting an idea of best price for materials. Materials can often be bargained with local building suppliers too.


----------



## BiancaBlaze (18 Oct 2010)

Re: Has anyone used Build4Less.ie

i like to do a bit of diy in my own home and have found that compared to brooks thomas store and chadwicks builders providers that build4less.ie was cheapest place, planning to try them out and to buy plasterboard for internal dividing wall


----------

